# Hello all



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello all. Great forum, learning lots! Gaggia Baby Class owner, soon to be Rocket R58 v2!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Love your 'modest' upgrade route


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What grinder are you going to partner the R58?


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Not sure yet... i'm looking at the Mazzer-e. Would really like the Rocket Limited edition to go with the Rocket, but they seem to be sold out where ever i look. Any recommendations on a grinder to pair with the rocket then let me know.

It is "modest" but while the wife is onboard with a purchase of such then i might as well do it like this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simcafe said:


> Not sure yet... i'm looking at the Mazzer-e. Would really like the Rocket Limited edition to go with the Rocket, but they seem to be sold out where ever i look. Any recommendations on a grinder to pair with the rocket then let me know.
> 
> It is "modest" but while the wife is onboard with a purchase of such then i might as well do it like this


Rocket Mazzer's are shiny , but you could spend that cash on a really good grinder without the branding ....£700 would go along way , especially if wanna go second hand


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Rocket Mazzer's are shiny , but you could spend that cash on a really good grinder without the branding ....£700 would go along way , especially if wanna go second hand


Good point... I suppose the shiny rocket is all the bling I need in the kitchen and should go for a more practical grinder. It's got me thinking though. I'm super local to bella barista so will get some advice from them as well.

really not too bothered whether it's second hand or not, as with the R58 too.


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

All done and bought.. just posted in the 'show set-up' section. Got some really good advice about the grinders and it just came down to the types of coffees i brew and the number of. At a later date i'll look into a Mazer-e or similar.


----------

